# UPDATE!!! AMERICAN MADE Welding cables --- LOWERED price!!!



## Pablo1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Howdy all,
I have some HEAVY DUTY # 2 welding cables for sale. These are ready to go with connectors from factory. You can twist connectors together for any length you need.

#2/0 --- 50' --- with "Tweco" connectors. Brand new, just dusty from being in my garage.
These actually measure 55' long but were sold as 50' from "Cyberweld".
These were $242 EACH.
I would like $100 each for these cables. I have 4 available.

BUY A PAIR AND I WILL MAKE YOU A DEAL!

Anyhow, if this is something you can use, I don't think you will find it this quality "American Made" cable at a lower price!
I am located in Pasadena. Beltway 8 and Crenshaw Road exit.
Thanks for looking and Please Stay Safe!!!
Paul
*281-433-one 5 two 7




























*


----------

